# Silver paint



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

Anybody have a match for the Craftsman Silver paint? I have a 8/25 model 536.886800 that badly needs a paint job.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That silver paint doesn't have a lot of pigment in it and rusts so bad. Have you enetered the model number on Google and checked if anything comes up?


----------



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

I checked all over the usual spots for snow blower information, nothing comes up. Jacks, Ereplacement, Amazon, Ebay, Sears, even a tractor forum. I was hoping somebody here in the Craftsman section would have some insight, or something close. It doesn't have to be exact for a $50 snow blower.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the same machine. I used Krylon aluminum--brilliant finish. If it looks patchy after it is dry, try a coat of car wax. It evens out the paint. I masked off the decals on mine.


----------



## BTodd (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a buyer for it already and she said she wanted to paint it. I took a few bucks off and smiled as it saved me from all that sanding!


----------

